
Show HN: Segment Functions - nzoschke
https://segment.com/functions/
======
nzoschke
Poster here, and engineer on the Segment Functions platform. We're super
excited to launch this new way to process your analytics data.

Functions open up Segment to integrate with virtually any service. You can
write a function to convert any source webhook into a format for your data
pipeline, and write another function to send your data to any destination API.

Happy to answer any questions...

~~~
mindcrash
I would love to know what platform you use to power Segment Functions, and the
rationale from an architecture perspective to use this particular platform.

Would it be possible for you to get into this?

The reason is that I'm working on data pipelines myself (but not in customer
analytics) and currently look into ways how serverless tech like Openwhisk, Fn
and similar tools could integrate into our platform to provide customization
and extensibility options to our customers.

~~~
nzoschke
We built the initial version on AWS Lambda.

Out of the box it gives us a lot of isolation, scaling and visibility into
each piece of customer code.

Most importantly using Lambda let us focus almost entirely on the user /
developer experience.

